# Art whose time has come



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 28, 2017)

I Painted Donald Trump And Vladimir Putin On Real Cockroaches

I've always liked painting watercolors in miniature and have done some portraits. I don't much care about cockroaches and wouldn't choose them for a ground but I really like these. 

More at the link.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I Painted Donald Trump And Vladimir Putin On Real Cockroaches
> 
> I've always liked painting watercolors in miniature and have done some portraits. I don't much care about cockroaches and wouldn't choose them for a ground but I really like these.
> 
> More at the link.


I hated that story.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


>


Can you show us some that don't involve bugs or Trump?  I love miniatures.  Coolest thing on Earth to be able to paint something so small with those brushes with two bristles and stuff.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I love them too and believe me, I didn't go looking for these.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 29, 2017)

Okay, here ya go ... *The opposite of the above. *


----------

